# Installing a New Package in an Old Hive



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I would clean the dead bees and debris out of the full box and seal it up in a big trash bag and put another one over that and set it out of the way in storage. That will keep the wax moths and ants out of it. If you have cleaned out the brood chamber i would do the same with it. Now, search and read all the information about swarm tapping you can find and build a couple of those to trap your swarm. leaving out your valuable drawn comb and honey will just invite wax moths or some other vermin to destroy it. When you trap your swarm, you have a home ready made to put them in. The second swarm can be put on the box with all the stored sugar syrup and they can turn that into bees. It is easier to run two hives than one anyway.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I would store the honey frames in the freezer for now and leave the brood box out as a swarm trap. Also, call the Sacramento Beekeeping Supply store and put your name on the swarm retrieval list for the Roseville and Citrus Heights areas. You will get lots and lots of swarm calls and therefore free bees! Make sure you have lots of boxes built to put them in. When you start getting the swarms, give each one a frame or two of honey from what you have stored in the freezer. I have a feeling it's going to be an early swarm season this year. Good luck!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Less than 60 miles away from you is Tinoco Bee Service who has a reputation in the Bay Area for excellent bees and queens. His prices are affordable as well.

*2012 Italian and Carniolan packages will be sold at these prices:
These prices include cage cost and are same price for any type of queens.
#2 - $55
#3 - $65
#4 - $73
Pick ups for packages only at address below.

Nucs will be available as a fill your equipment bases.
For 3 frames of brood and a queen ; $ 55

Tinoco Bee Service
3332 milky way
Biggs CA, 95917
530-531-5245 (Juan)
[email protected]
*

So here's what I would do. I would buy a package from Tinoco and put it in all new equipment. I would store your old frames like Vance recommended except for two of your nastiest brood frames. I would turn your old boxes into swarm traps by placing the nasty brood frames in each box, add a couple of drops of Lemon Grass Oil at the entrance or inside and then stand back and watch the swarms come. Swarm season where you are is coming in a couple of weeks. (Add your stored resources as you think necessary).

This way you'll have at least two hives this season to move resources around with. If you only want two hives, I would continue to trap swarms and sell them to make up some of your cost. The going rate for swarms last season was $10 a pound or $50 to $75 regardless of weight.

Good luck and happy swarm catching!


----------



## Me Beeing Me (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

If you do NOTHING..... The surrounding hives may start robbing. However within the next 4-6 weeks a swarm will likely move in on it's own.

Swarms should be available in your area in the next couple of weeks. Get your name on somebodys list and go collect a swarm. It fun, useful, and 
gives the public a good opinion of beekeeping. 

Fuzzy


----------

